# Standard ride height



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Hi,
since owning my tt I've noticed that the rear steps out a bit over bumps. After searching the net I thought this was just a characteristic of the car, but on looking at the car today I think somethings wrong with the suspension.



Front wheel arch to floor measures 663mm both sides sides. Rear drivers side 630mm passenger side 645mm.
Obviously somethings wrong, any idea what could do this? And also what is stock height?
Thanks 
Anthony


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Measure from centre of wheel to wheel arch. 
Pre-facelift 370mm... Face lift 350mm are standard measurements. Front & rear the same.
Probably a broken spring on rear.
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Yep fronts are about 370mm and rears 330mm and 345mm.
How this ever got through an mot I will never, found so many problems.
At least on the plus side, these faults are being put right.


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

More than likely broken spring.

Mine passed (I assume) an MOT with a broken spring. It wasn't till I hit a HUGE pot hole a week after MOT and checked for damage that I noticed the broken spring, which had rusted where it broke.

Broken









Not broken


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Either a broken spring which normally happens at the base of the spring on the wee piggies tail bit, so have a look with a torch and get your hand in for a good feel you'll be able to reach it from the side or in the past it's meaby had some different springs put on which don't match the front.

Stevie


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Just looked at paperwork I got from garage and this is supposed to of been changed!!


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Took wheel off to have a look and spring looks OK. Shocker looks shocking  




I'm no expert but take it this is my problem?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shock absorber will not lower the height, may raise it if jammed but very unlikely & never heard of it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Ok, the spring looks alright. What do you think of it in the pic?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Antnkel said:


> Ok, the spring looks alright. What do you think of it in the pic?


Hi, Looks O.K. in pic, is this the low or high side.
As I said shock absorber will not affect the height.
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

It's the low side.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It appears your TT is pre-facelift & 370 at the front is correct. The high side rear appears to be 350 ish so facelift, so incorrect...330 without a snapped coil is abit strange, unless some one has fitted a completely wrong spring.
So it's either broken or completely wrong.
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

New springs and shocks then.
Found some monroe shocks, but nor sure which springs.
Anyone any ideas?
Also is there a diy guide to changing them?
Thanks.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I rang Audi to check what springs mine should have
My rears were lowering springs but fronts were pre facelift a
There is a how to in the knowledge base
Rears aren't too painful but I needed Spring compressors


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I assume just replacing the rears. Audi will give you the correct springs for VIN, but if going after-market then non sport suspension or pre-face lift is correct. 5 pinkish/purpleish spots on my rear pre-facelift springs.
Fairly easy on rears & plenty of info. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Yeah will just be rears for now, had a quick look earlier didn't find much. Will have a more in depth look, see what I can find.
Although this is dependant on dealer I bought car from, as I've had words concerning the condition of my lovely car!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Found a guide, but struggling to find aftermarket springs that are standard. How are audi springs for price?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Guide here......
viewtopic.php?t=87761
When I asked about £100 per corner for rears


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Antnkel said:


> Found a guide, but struggling to find aftermarket springs that are standard. How are audi springs for price?


Hi, Yes bit of a nightmare finding correct aftermarket springs unless someone has bought from ECP or similar & knows the part number.. Do you have a Eurocarparts in your area. You could ask & compare spring lengths between standard & sports.

They give these for standard springs...Usually preface lift.
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... aaf&000073

And these for Sports suspension. Usually facelift.
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 0ab&000073

Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

TOO HIGH :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Antnkel, You may find the price diff between Audi & aftermarket not that great & at least they should be correct if you give your VIn No.
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Going to phone tomorrow, see how much.
Just found this on another post-

PostPosted: 26 Sep 2011, 11:16
For anybody who's interested here is a list i've compiled of spot colours on springs for a 2003 year model TT with standard and sports suspension.
I thought this may be useful for anybody who has picked up a set of "facelift" springs to fit on their car as a cross reference because even though they may have come off a facelift car it doesn't mean they are necessarily sports springs (or facelift springs as they get called) as there was an option to get normal sports suspension fitted instead.

Front - Standard Suspension
1 pink 1 brown
1 pink 2 brown
1 pink 3 brown
1 pink 4 brown
2 pink 1 brown
2 pink 2 brown
3 voilet 2 yellow
4 green 2 brown
2 violet 4 pink
1 pink 4 green
1 green 4 violet
1 blue 3 violet

Front - Sports Suspension (facelift)
4 red 1 grey
3 red 2 grey
2 red 3 grey
1 red 4 grey (used on QS)
5 grey (used on most facelift 225s)
6 red
6 grey

Rear - Standard Suspension
2 silver
5 violet
3 silver
4 silver

Rear - Sports Suspension (facelift)
1 red (used on QS & most facelift 225s)
2 red
3 red (used on facelift 225s)


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Are these right ones?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-OE-QUALITY- ... ING_ACTIVE


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Antnkel said:


> Are these right ones?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-OE-QUALITY- ... ING_ACTIVE


Hi, According to their compatibility list, yes.
Hoggy.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Concerning the springs I recently replaced mine (225 facelift) and I looked at all the options but was not confident to buy any aftermarket as could not guarantee what the ride height would be. Went with oem from Audi, they cost just under £200 for the pair and the ride height was spot on so would recommend oem to guarantee same ride height.


----------



## JRow (May 8, 2016)

Have you found out if you have standard or sport rear suspension ?
A dealer will be able to tell you from the vin,or you can have a look at the spec label of your car in the spare wheel tray,there is a list of option codes - 1JT is code for rear sports suspension 
edit : springs and shocks are different between standard and sport so you need to know


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

It's standard as far as I can see, front is anyway. Rears all over the show.
Had a look at that label, anyone have a list of the codes?


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Just phoned audi, they didn't fill me with confidence.
They said " I would have to look at the springs that were on as they have different colour dots on"!!
So just to get a price I said 5 violet dots, as I think that's correct.
£91.33 + vat each.


----------



## JRow (May 8, 2016)

you can find what all the codes mean here : http://prsearch.planetvag.com/

1JL the last code on your sticker ,i guess is standard suspension (comes up as 'rear shock absorbtion' ) ,as i said in my last post sport suspension is 1JT


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for that list. Can't believe it's such a grey area with the springs!


----------



## JRow (May 8, 2016)

Before committing to the standard spring (37cm centre to arch) you could jack your car up to give that gap to see if its a look you can live with


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My 225 is pre-facelift & shows 1JL. & has 5 purpleish dots on rear
Hoggy.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

I'm not bothered about the gap, just want it handling correctly.
Don't want to pay over £200 on just rear springs either.
So still have a bit of digging to do yet.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

if you want to save some cash you can trawl eBay for second hand springs
I got a pair for the princely sum of £25 quiddies
Took me a couple of hours at a local rent a lift garage, (I don't even have a garden to do them in)
so all in mine cost just over £50
I took a flyer on the springs on the basis they are relatively easy to check to see if theres a problem, 
and if there is a problem they are relatively easy to swap out!


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

I'm looking on eBay now, contacted a seller about some new ones asking about the length.
They asked for my reg and what colour dots ( I said 5 violet ) were on the springs, so thought I was onto a winner.
Until he said their not the right springs for your car, so I can't supply them!!


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Found this, second spring for £48
It states right part number and 5 violet

http://www.autodoc.co.uk/car-parts/oem/1j0511115cr


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

try bristol audi, they were really helpful?
Also I think Cardiff audi have quite a strong eBay presence?
I've bought oil from them so hopefully their parts dept is quite forward thinking?
Def get the right dot combo!

The huge variation isn't that big if you start breaking it down IMHO?
QS, 3.2, 225, 180Q, 180, 150, (6 sets)
Coupe vs roadster (potentially 11 sets)
Pre / post facelift (maybe another half dozen or so?)
Allowing an update to the part number in the model lifecycle you're at 30 or so sets?


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

I'm quite sure I've got the right part number and coloured dots now. It's just a matter of were I get them from now.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Springs and shocks are on now, don't half look high at the back now.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

The shocks had totally gone and the springs weren't the right ones!


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi de Hi - are you happy with the ride height?

Like you I had a broken spring, so tried changing them with
parts from 'Europarts'. As you can see from the photo, they
make the car look like a 4x4. :lol:



At the moment I have not changed those springs yet, but have a set of the 
original 5 violet colour ones in the garage. 
Will maybe go down the Apex route later on, with tie rods and new shocks.

Your TT looks great, so hope the ride height is what you want.

Regards - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

This was my first TT lol


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

Hi, yes I'm over the moon with it.
When I now go over bumps it doesn't kick out, it feels alot better but have only driven it for a couple of miles since changing the parts. 
Mine now has the 5 violet springs on and monroe shocks.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

BadNun said:


> This was my first TT lol


That's just a little too high for me.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Antnkel said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> > This was my first TT lol
> ...


I did put facelift springs on it....then the camber went mental. I ended up putting pre facelift back on.

That car was a total pain. Strange how it started my love of TTs even after making me cry and taking all my money.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BadNun said:


> This was my first TT lol


Hi, Looks much too high even for pre-facelift.
Hoggy.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

BadNun said:


> This was my first TT lol


jeez, did they put front spring's on the back,, never seen a tt that high,


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> BadNun said:
> 
> 
> > This was my first TT lol
> ...


I know it's funny as.

It had super cheap springs on when i got it. I was a TT noob so did not know that was wrong at the back. I put facelift springs on but that was a silly move. I put some genuine pre facelift on before i sold it.


----------



## Thebluespot (Sep 13, 2019)

Just bought an '04 3.2L coupe. It has KW coils and I love the ride, but front bumper occasionally scrapes, plus I constantly worry. Thinking to raise the car to standard height at least, and want to know what that is. This thread references pre-facelift and facelift - what's the difference? Mine seem to be 338 mm from center of hub to wheel well rim.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi thebluespot, I'm sure the 3.2 height because of the lower sump is the same as the pre-facelift 225 which is 370mm, 20mm higher than facelift. Happy to be corrected
Hoggy.


----------

